# Bull Frogs



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Wasn't really sure what board to put these on, but here is some of the bull frogs some friends and I gigged last Friday night. Never really went out and actually gigged for frogs usually just shot them with a pellet gun when I saw them. It was a lot of fun going to try to go back this Friday and get some more we had only got 6 and that wasn't enough to satisfy my hunger.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Cool! I miss my giggin' days in the Mississippi Delta.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Some good eating in that bag


----------



## WestBayRedfish (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been getting on them pretty thick too.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

A lot of decades ago, we used to slowly paddle a tin boat along the shore, blind them with a spotlight and hand grab them! Best night was 30 some odd. Have not ate a frog in a lot of decades either!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## popknott (Aug 30, 2012)

have always just caught them with a flashlight and hands


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I did some golf course pond fishing a few weeks ago right at dark, went back at 10pm with flashlight and saw some huge ones, probably 30 or so........and a HUGE skunk, that ran me off rather quickly. Plan to take my nephews and sons out there soon with the flounder gigs....but they gotta eat em. me, not so much. When I worked for Pappadeaux years ago we tried them fried, blackened, and pan broiled, I preferred blackened, but like gator, not my first choice on a menu!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Golf course ponds have lots of chemicals. Avoid the ones with the 10 toes each foot [email protected]


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

any way to feed them out , or put them to live in clean water so they lose that mud taste ?


----------

